# storm pics from buffalo



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

how come theres no storm pics of buffalo on here......http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=4617&highlight=buffalo


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=4617

That should do it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You beat me to it. We must have been searching at the same time.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

thanks mick-its been a couple years since we had one like that so were due soon.....


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

What street corner was that pic taken from? jw


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

briercliff + cloverbank


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Is that That new development?


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

yup and it really sucks plowing there always windy lots of traffic - we have the first house to be built in there.........if you break something i'm a certified welder and have a rig at the house...........


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks...I'll keep that in mind!!


----------

